# Help canada get ALL the jumps back!



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

RCR is gonna take the jumps out of the resorts like louise, fernie, kimberley, mont saint anne, stoneham
here is the explanation
Newschoolers.com - Freeskiing's Online Community
petition (please sign even if it doesnt concern you)
Pour un snowpark dans les centres RCR Petition : [ powered by iPetitions.com ]
Official press release
Resorts Of The Canadian Rockies Focuses On Terrain Park Safety With An Industry-leading Initiative

i think its lame how for safety reasons they are gonna remove jumps and add more rails, i like rails and jumps (im not good at either) but how are you supposed to learn when you dont have any jumps.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats why lift tickets have liability releases on the backs of them. They all say that by purchasing this ticket/pass/whatever the hell you wanna call it you hereby acknowledge that sking/snowboarding has it incurrent risks and possible consiquences ei concussions broken limbs paralysis and death. They shouldn't be able to do that and if they are doing it based on a businness stand point thats it's gunna drive away customers because of injury tolls are rising then they are stupid because they will drive away more customers by removing what the freestyle communties of these sports want.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

NO!!

WHY!!

How the hell am I meant to spend my breaks at louise without any kickers. This is so retarded. When I get there I'm finding the managers and stabbing them. Only park near will be Sunshine Village who's park crew are a bunch of gimps who cant build jumps right!

This will just lead to an increase in jumps built backcountry and on the pistes when people have nowhere else to go.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to ask, how are boxes/rails any less dangerous than jumps? I know that the possibilities of ruining myself on a box/rail is just as dangerous as a jump, having been there, and done that. Skiing/snowboarding are dangerous sports no matter what you try to do to prevent/reduce injuries, and having people start building jumps illegally is only going to increase the chances of injury because someone didn't know how to build one properly.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> I have to ask, how are boxes/rails any less dangerous than jumps? I know that the possibilities of ruining myself on a box/rail is just as dangerous as a jump, having been there, and done that. Skiing/snowboarding are dangerous sports no matter what you try to do to prevent/reduce injuries, and having people start building jumps illegally is only going to increase the chances of injury because someone didn't know how to build one properly.



100% agreed. Skiing and snowboarding are dangerous, wether it be flying off of a kicker, jibbing, racing, or just cruising down the slope. Taking away jumps will just result in more injury because kids are going to go and build them improperly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

This is ****ing bull. 

I signed the petition.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i concur, the most painful injury i acquired was when i shot off a rail. this action is stoopid and clearly indicative of _reactionary executives_, as opposed to any considered rational thought.

however, and whilst i applaud the efforts of those authoring petitions and the like, i suggest y'all stop bitching.

this cloud HAS A SILVER LINING.

the essence of snowboarding is one of free spirit. we set the trends which skiers try to follow (carving and twin tip designs etc not to mention softgood fashions); we thrive in a spirit of _"fuck you, we are going to anyways!!!"._

what most consider _extreme _we like to think of as being _normal_. _"you wanna stay on piste? fine. i'm going down that 60 degree gradient. get bent!!"_

and so resorts don't want to give you kickers? then build yer own! christ knows we should all be riding with backpacks filled with shovels and probes and wearing our tranceivers anyways..... and so here is just another chance for you to fork out on a snow mover, instead of yet another pair of whatever which you never needed to buy anyways!

you wanna boo hoo? go buy yerslef some skis Giles. frankly i'd prefer to give em the bird and do my own thing regardless! they bring us problems, we bring ourselves solutions!  _viva la resistence!_


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Some of the best hits I've found are in random places in-bounds anyway, so theres always places to find. Looks like I'll be a full on rail monkey by the end of the season now


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

There is something rewarding about looking back at your tracks. Theres a hill out of bounds right at the top of a lift at sunshine that me and a few friends hiked up, and put down some awesome tracks that were left untouched for days. Each time we cam up the lift we can see them and be like "yep that was us"


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

> and so resorts don't want to give you kickers? then build yer own! christ knows we should all be riding with backpacks filled with shovels and probes and wearing our tranceivers anyways.....


The only problem I can foresee with that is that not everyone has avy and b/c awareness. So if you sent someone super green into dangerous environment like that, and an avy occured, suddenly, that off piste booter isn't the problem anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> NO!!
> 
> WHY!!
> 
> ...


don't forget about mt. norquay! jeff patterson (the guy who used to build louise's park) is in charge of the park over there this year. should be worth checking out.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

yso said:


> don't forget about mt. norquay! jeff patterson (the guy who used to build louise's park) is in charge of the park over there this year. should be worth checking out.


Good shout actually I might check it out when I'm in Banff.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> The only problem I can foresee with that is that not everyone has avy and b/c awareness. So if you sent someone super green into dangerous environment like that, and an avy occured, suddenly, that off piste booter isn't the problem anymore.


as i said: 'christ knows *we should all *be riding with backpacks filled with shovels and probes and wearing our tranceivers anyways.....'

if people are so inclined to venture into avy prone territory, the prospect or the ambition of hitting a booter is of little relevence. they will go there anyway, or be disinclined to hit booters or anything else and so your fear is rendered redundant.

in any event, specific concern for _fuori-piste adventure_, is to ignore the reality of the alpine environment; as the death of a skier who was not only in bounds, but ON PISTE would atest. if you have a snow covered gradient, then an avy is possible; some more probable than others, but nonetheless....

if this park limitation provokes others to get probes, trannies and shovels, i say good show!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

*Mt. St-Anne*

That Mountain is one of the finest All around mountain in the East... They just lost ALOT of ppl, because Le Relais has the craziest park, therefore anyone that likes parc a bit will go there. Just too bad for them... 

It's just a bit saddening, I really liked going there for the first week of January while all the college girls were on break! Oh well!


----------

